# Muscle car talk!



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

Who all here owns a muscle car?? New or old lets see some pics and some specs

This will hopefully be my next vehicle.....707 hp supercharged Challenger Hellcat


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

95 mustang gt


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the last REAL muscle car rolled off the line in '71.....
the new stuff is faster, no doubt, but they aint "muscle cars".
sorry, kids....
yall need to find another name...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

JSF said:


> Who all here owns a muscle car?? New or old lets see some pics and some specs
> 
> This will hopefully be my next vehicle.....707 hp supercharged Challenger Hellcat


If you get yours before I do you got to let me test drive it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

kweber said:


> the last REAL muscle car rolled off the line in '71.....
> the new stuff is faster, no doubt, but they aint "muscle cars".
> sorry, kids....
> yall need to find another name...


Now that's funny!


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

kweber said:


> the last REAL muscle car rolled off the line in '71.....
> the new stuff is faster, no doubt, but they aint "muscle cars".
> sorry, kids....
> yall need to find another name...


So you dont got one then?
What qualifies a certain car as a muscle car? Ya know so I dont get all mixed up again.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

40+ yrs ago, you needed a few skills beyond credit or daddy's checkbook to make a real "muscle car" run to it's best... 
like I said, the new stuff is way faster, but w/ computers and traction control, any fool w/$ can go fast...
lashing a solid-lifter cam to it's best... jetting carbuerators... dual-point distributors and advance curves....yall youngsters just pay a tech....
have fun....
but a 429 BOSS Mustang, Hemi-Cuda and an LS-6 Chevelle will have the crowd walk away from the new stuff...and that's not even the real rare stuff that only a few had.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

JSF said:


> So you dont got one then?
> What qualifies a certain car as a muscle car? Ya know so I dont get all mixed up again.


no, I never had a muscle car... but I had a pony car....
1969 Camaro Z/28 302.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I own 1970 numbers matching documented two build sheets SS Chevelle 4 spd,LS5 454,no A/C car Astro blue with white stripes and Astro blue int.

Dream car is a 68 4SPD GTO.


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

kweber said:


> 40+ yrs ago, you needed a few skills beyond credit or daddy's checkbook to make a real "muscle car" run to it's best...
> like I said, the new stuff is way faster, but w/ computers and traction control, any fool w/$ can go fast...
> lashing a solid-lifter cam to it's best... jetting carbuerators... dual-point distributors and advance curves....yall youngsters just pay a tech....
> have fun....
> but a 429 BOSS Mustang, Hemi-Cuda and an LS-6 Chevelle will have the crowd walk away from the new stuff...and that's not even the real rare stuff that only a few had.


So your whole debate is assuming im a kid with a rich parent and I know nothing about car performance....gotcha.

So anybody got any muscle cars from the year 1971 and under? Or possibly one of them new fangled computerized American cars that are somewhat similar to their ancestors?


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

July Johnson said:


> I own 1970 numbers matching documented two build sheets SS Chevelle 4 spd,LS5 454,no A/C car Astro blue with white stripes and Astro blue int.
> 
> Dream car is a 68 4SPD GTO.


That sounds awesome. .....would love to see some pics


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

kweber said:


> no, I never had a muscle car... but I had a pony car....
> 1969 Camaro Z/28 302.


DZ 302? if so that IS a muscle car! that 302 is a monster ...anybody that knows muscle cars knows how many butt whoopings that little DZ put on them big blocks.......one mean small block.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

kweber said:


> 40+ yrs ago, you needed a few skills beyond credit or daddy's checkbook to make a real "muscle car" run to it's best...
> like I said, the new stuff is way faster, but w/ computers and traction control, any fool w/$ can go fast...
> lashing a solid-lifter cam to it's best... jetting carbuerators... dual-point distributors and advance curves....yall youngsters just pay a tech....
> have fun....
> but a 429 BOSS Mustang, Hemi-Cuda and an LS-6 Chevelle will have the crowd walk away from the new stuff...and that's not even the real rare stuff that only a few had.


The new cars are very fast these days,but man nothing like my dual point,carbureted big cubic inches,no traction,handle like a boat,no stopping,no A/C having TIRE SMOKING FLAP IN THE HOOD OPENING BIG 4000 POUND RAT MOTOR EARTH MOVING DETROIT MUSCLE CAR....................oh and when the weather changes you have to re-adjust the carburetor and adjust the dwell.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ a DZ car, bought it/traded it from my cuz who wanted my 65 chev step-side P/U...


JSF... learn to lash the valves, set advance curves and jet carbs,,,
oh, wait... cant do that to anymore.. 
thing is back then ya hadda have a lil' mech skills....
the new stuff today is better/faster than we had... but I gotta give credit... the Mustang/Camaro/Challenger are beasts...
like the Euro-cars... just walk in and buy one.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

My modern muscle


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

kweber said:


> the last REAL muscle car rolled off the line in '71.....
> the new stuff is faster, no doubt, but they aint "muscle cars".
> sorry, kids....
> yall need to find another name...


Well then lets just see what one of the new challenger does against a 1971?


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a 66 GTO 3 deuce 4 sod, burgundy with a black vinyl top parchment interior. It should be out of paint in the next week or so, I hope to have it completely finished by December.


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's a few pics of progress


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

kweber said:


> ^ a DZ car, bought it/traded it from my cuz who wanted my 65 chev step-side P/U...
> 
> JSF... learn to lash the valves, set advance curves and jet carbs,,,
> oh, wait... cant do that to anymore..
> ...


So your saying that a Chevelle SS wasnt considered a muscle car until you bought it home and started playing with the engine?

I just wanted to talk about muscle cars....I love the older ones and I hopefully will be able to purchase a newer one when i get ready for another vehicle......if you feel insulted bc I said muscle when referencing a 700 hp Hemi car built in Detroit then I guess we just disagree

Now lets hear more about that Camaro


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

wahoozy said:


> I have a 66 GTO 3 deuce 4 sod, burgundy with a black vinyl top parchment interior. It should be out of paint in the next week or so, I hope to have it completely finished by December.


Oh man thats gonna be a sweet car.....please post updates as you go


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

Before it went to paint


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

any Chevelle SS is Uber cool... 327/350/396/427/454... not knocking the new stuff.....
said many times that they're faster/better handling/AC, everything...now.
I just cant call the new factory stuff "muscle cars"....
the mid '60's to early '70,s were just dfferent ...
a different time....
get yer 707, enjoy it and have fun....
my dream car is a '64 Dodge w/ Max Wedge, as many cubes as I can afford, Clutch-flite and candy paint stripes


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

*my 67*

Here is my classic car.

1967 Camaro SS RS w/small block 350
factory Air
4 wheel disk brake
Dakota Digital Gauges
power windows


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ nice...
mabe someday I can build one'a these...
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...FC628EFA921E5F7BD418A747697EF&selectedIndex=1


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

wahoozy said:


> Before it went to paint


 428 3x2?

love those stack-light goats.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

kweber said:


> ^ a DZ car, bought it/traded it from my cuz who wanted my 65 chev step-side P/U...
> 
> JSF... learn to lash the valves, set advance curves and jet carbs,,,
> oh, wait... cant do that to anymore..
> ...


I had a all factory 71 Chevelle LS5 454 when i was a kid and i would drive it and race it on Saturday night then drive it home pull it in the garage at 3 am take off the carb and take into my bedroom and change the jets,metering rods and hangers (you yungins don't know about that) and re-set the float and put it back on the next morning.....my mom would get sooo angry with me because the house would smell like gas the next day...lol.......good ole' days.


----------



## d50h (Dec 2, 2005)

2006 GTO, the last year


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Knot Kidding said:


> Well then lets just see what one of the new challenger does against a 1971?


The new one wouldn't have the cool factor......want to go fast i'll pull out my old 99 Yamaha R1 with a Vance and Hines big bore kit and stage 3 head job with big Mikuni smooth bores and suck the paint of that Challenger...lol...j/k out of the new muscle Dodge makes the coolest IMHO.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Classics*

You can call them whatever you want, then and now! You can't change the memories of having them, working on them and taking care of them, appreciating and proud of what we had! My first car was a 1939 Ford business coupe. I put a 1957 Chevy 283 CI motor and a Lasalle tranny in it. Never finished it and sold it just after I got married. My second car was a high school graduation gift and was a 1968 Pontiac GTO, yellow with a black vinyl roof that cost $4,000. Other cars in the family were a 1971 Plymouth 340 Duster and a 1972 Chevrolet Rally Nova 350. After getting married I bought and sold a Sunbeam Tiger, 260 CI Ford V-8 and a 1975 Corvette convertible that was emerald green with a white soft top and tan interior. I bought and still have a 1960 Corvette FI car and a 1957 Chevy Bellaire 2 door hardtop, both patiently awaiting restoration. Since my divorce I've bought and still have a 1982 Chevy 4x4 SWB pickup truck. I now drive a 2005 Chevrolet 4-dor truck for recreation and play with a 2002 Subaru Impreza WRX. I got addicted to performance cars years ago and still enjoy the throaty sound of their engine and the sharp snap when they are shifted into gear at speed!


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

d50h said:


> 2006 GTO, the last year


This would be the only new muscle car i would buy....those new Goats are the coolest.

Wahoozy,i know where there is a complete original 67 Goat is right now.....it's rough,but everything is there,4 spd car.Let me know if you want the info.


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

kweber said:


> 428 3x2?
> 
> love those stack-light goats.


389


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

wahoozy said:


> 389


 drool!!!


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

wahoozy said:


> 389


Hey bud i know where there is a complete 67 geetoe is right now here in Sugar Land its rough,but its all complete and a 4 spd car.May make a good parts car or a resto car for you.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

KevinA said:


> Here is my classic car.
> 
> 1967 Camaro SS RS w/small block 350
> factory Air
> ...


Nice ride Kev. We need to get together. Bring it out to the humble summer fest car show on Aug 2. I will have mine. My father in law will have his 34 Ford coupe and my dad has his 51 Willys. Should be a good time.










Here's mine. 67 RS/SS wilwood brakes, Dakota digital, hotchkis suspension and 468 motor


----------



## Ropewrench (Jul 6, 2014)

Some where in this world is my 68 Z 28
Blew the 302 in the late 70's
I miss rankin road

half way through a 72 cutlass convertable

65 chevy panel got smashed by and 18 wheeler 3 years back and waiting on a new to me body


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

kweber said:


> 428 3x2?
> 
> love those stack-light goats.


3x2?????? LOL
SIX PACK


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

My 62 Chevy ll Nova. Wish it was still in the garage!


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

Man, the old vs the new wars. I had a Short wheel base 74 Ford F100 with a fully built 390. Total sleeper. Drank gas, scarry as XXXX over 100mph and kicked a lot of tail with it. Now, I drive a 2003 C5 Corvette Z51 pkg and my wife drives a 2013 ZL1 Camaro. We both drive them to work every day. Super quick, handle like mad and they always start and run great.

I'll look at the old and say wow, but I like the new.


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

12' Centennial edition z06.... Stock for now








2000 NBM Camaro SS Hardtop.... No pics this laptop. Car is getting a full build with lsx block 427 and twin 6266 turbos


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

July Johnson said:


> Hey bud i know where there is a complete 67 geetoe is right now here in Sugar Land its rough,but its all complete and a 4 spd car.May make a good parts car or a resto car for you.


Thank you, I have everything for my GTO, if I were to buy another for a project I would love to have a 64 GTO, then a 68. I have a 60 Belair right now waiting to be built but haven't got to it yet. This one has taken 3 years and has been a frame off restoration, and I am finally rounding the corner headed for the final stretch which is assembly and interior.


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

'69 Hemi Road Runner - Richard Petty blue w/blue vinyl interior. Hurst 4-speed and no power anything except horse power. Took the stock dual 4-bbls off and put on a Holley 1050 CFM 3-bbl Dominator carb shortly after I bought it from Ralph Williams Chrysler Plymouth at Gulfgate in the summer of '69. Window sticker was $3660. It has <than 15K original miles as I discovered coming out of college that it may have future value. It is pulled out of my garage occasionally but other than that, it is not run. An honest 8 MPG car either idling or wide open. It will go to my youngest grand child upon my demise. The only stock car that ever beat it was a Boss 429 Mustang and that was by a hair. I avoided those after that, otherwise it was run what 'ya brung.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been messing with cars since I was in highschool. It has taking many years of upgrades to get where I am now. I build my own motors and do most of my work myself. I have had tons of muscle cars over the years. 
Here is what I have now
1972 Chevy truck BBC 
1941 Willys Coupe project ongoing


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

No Boat said:


> 12' Centennial edition z06.... Stock for now
> View attachment 1520177
> 
> 
> 2000 NBM Camaro SS Hardtop.... No pics this laptop. Car is getting a full build with lsx block 427 and twin 6266 turbos


Couple of track cars hopefully. Way too much for the street even for Steve McQueen.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Knot Kidding said:


> Well then lets just see what one of the new challenger does against a 1971?


Given a choice between these two cars I'd take the '71. Like said the "cool factor" is way higher and I'd bet it's worth a lot more money!:smile:


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is my muscle car. She is so much fun to drive.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I can talk muscle cars all day, love em. The new ones are really nice, but the older ones really get my blood going. Couple of my favorites

67 Chevelle SS with the 375HP 396
67 Hurst GTO
67 Coronet RT with 440 Commado
67 Mustang 289 R Code Fastback 
69 Firebird with the 400
69 Camaro SS Yenko 427 ( I can dream right?)


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh I forgot, one more

69 Mustang Boss 429 (red, no stripes)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My truck is a 2000 Gen 2 Lightning with 82MM Precision Turbo, Trick Flow Heads, AMS 1000 boost controller. The bike is a 2007 Gen 1 'busa, unlimited, all engine. Both run right at 150 in the standing half mile and 130 or so at the quarter mile. I have correct wheels coming in this week for the truck for the Texas Mile later this year. They are 20" to accommodate 16" TCE brakes for next year.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Mopar guy here.
69 Roadrunner 383 - sold
70 Challenger 440 - sold
68 Roadrunner 383 - Still have it, due for a restoration though. 

Plum Crazy 70 Hemi Cuda Convertible will always be my dream car.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

My buddies frame off 55
























Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

*73 rr*

360 stroked out to a 414


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

My sons car we built for him from ground up.


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's one for you Chevy guru's. What was the first Chevelle SS-396?
Most people are going to say 1966, but in reality it was 1965. When Chevy came out with the 396, it was put into a Chevelle SS and given (I believe) the code option as Z-16. Fewer than 300 were made and 2 were given to each state. All were red w/a black vinyl roof and I believe all came w/ a 4 speed transmission. A local person from Kenedy was in San Antonio having work done to his Corvette when one showed up at the dealership. He bought it on site, took it home to Kenedy that night and put it on blocks overnight running the engine to break it in. That night, his horses chewed up the vinyl top. On Sunday, he drove it to League City (I think-may have been Dickenson) and raced it against Don Gay's GTO and dropped spectators jaws as no one had ever seen nor heard of this Chevy at that time. Over the years I have seen two come up for auction with neither reaching reserve.


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

2coolers, ladies and gentlemen, I stand corrected on my previous reply. After posting it, I took a chance and found a website devoted to this car and quickly found out that red w/black vinyl roof was NOT the only color, but the site did say that only 201 were produced and not every state got 4. I apologize for my incorrectness - senior citizen moment!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

CaptainHebert said:


> My sons car we built for him from ground up.
> View attachment 1521121


Is that a 71? I always thought That split bumper Camaro was the best looking of them all, they are not cheap either


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

kweber said:


> the last REAL muscle car rolled off the line in '71.....
> the new stuff is faster, no doubt, but they aint "muscle cars".
> sorry, kids....
> yall need to find another name...


Agreed. Until you have unleashed a 454 Chevrolet, 400 Pontiac, 455 Olds, 440 Chrysler & the like with a sidestep of the clutch & worked through all 4 gears in a car that weighs nearly as much as your F250 Super Duty....you have yet to experience true muscle.


----------



## chevelle67 (Jun 7, 2006)

My 67 Chevelle SS


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

kweber said:


> the last REAL muscle car rolled off the line in '71.....
> the new stuff is faster, no doubt, but they aint "muscle cars".
> sorry, kids....
> yall need to find another name...


So what exactly should my 427" pushrod v-8 powered, leaf sprung z06 be classified as?


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Not sure that they are muscle cars but they are fun. I'm also building a restomod out of a 1973 Camaro Z78. 

I would like my '65 Nova SS back that was stolen out of my driveway 25 years ago. I saw it in the pits @ Baytown but the Chamber County Sheriff was not helpful.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Just pulled mine out to go run errands! 

'64 Skylark, 383 SBC, 700-R4, 3.73'S


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

gom1 said:


> Is that a 71? I always thought That split bumper Camaro was the best looking of them all, they are not cheap either


1973


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's his video.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's video of corvette I built and sold a while back.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's my coupe I had. Sold it and bought the Willys project I'm working on now.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I can talk cars all day. My wife has me not fishing today getting her floor put in. This post has me fired up. Guess I will go out to the shop and work on my Willys. Got a lot of work to do until its ready.

Waiting on floor to be put in. Waiting on my Haynie to get rigged. Waiting on me to get off my lazy rear and finish my Willys. Waiting on me to get to shop and make more baits. 

Story of my life. LOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My wheels got here this afternoon. They even have the correct lighting bolt spinner. I just got them from the truck to my shop between storms. I think my truck will look 100% better with them on it. I had Falken 295/40/20's mounted on them with a W speed rating good to 168. Under track rules, I can run them to 199, so they should hold me for a while. The slicks will still be on out at Royal Purple though. Horsepower is useless without traction unless you want an UN-drivable burnout queen. Brew's Buick brings back memories. My first car was a '71 Skylark. It kept me in trouble plenty of times back in high school.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

mommas worry said:


> Here's one for you Chevy guru's. What was the first Chevelle SS-396?
> Most people are going to say 1966, but in reality it was 1965. When Chevy came out with the 396, it was put into a Chevelle SS and given (I believe) the code option as Z-16. Fewer than 300 were made and 2 were given to each state. All were red w/a black vinyl roof and I believe all came w/ a 4 speed transmission. A local person from Kenedy was in San Antonio having work done to his Corvette when one showed up at the dealership. He bought it on site, took it home to Kenedy that night and put it on blocks overnight running the engine to break it in. That night, his horses chewed up the vinyl top. On Sunday, he drove it to League City (I think-may have been Dickenson) and raced it against Don Gay's GTO and dropped spectators jaws as no one had ever seen nor heard of this Chevy at that time. Over the years I have seen two come up for auction with neither reaching reserve.


Yup and in 65 the only difference in the SS hood was the chrome strip down the middle.

The L78 396 was the bad boy.....375 HP 396 i have a complete L-78 in the garage that came from a totaled 69 SS Chevelle and it's never been apart i pulled it from the car 20 years ago.


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

2012 Mustang GT Premium , has 34 lb injectors , aftermarket fuel pump, 80mm throttle body , k&n cold air , 355 ford racing gears in the rear , roush 3" drop , 20x8 in the front and 20x11.5 in the rear and Flowmaster Outlaw exhaust....belongs to a buddy of mine and dynoed at 518 HP


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

really cool article i read

http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/petrified-pileup-stuck-belgian-forest-since-wwii/#!bhLvGS


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

That is a sinister looking mustang!


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

http://brazoriacountydrivein.org/

Ya'll bring 'em out. I currently looking at '65 Pontiac Tempest. It's a four door but it is straight as heck. All orginal equipment, including A/C. 70K orginal miles. I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

*1967 Mustang Fastback*

The muscle and the cruiser!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

We go to the cruise in kemah pretty regular. Won't make it this week because I'm putting ac in my truck. But if you see me there one weekend come say hi.


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

Not exactly a muscle car but it is old n' fast.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

skeeterfish said:


> The muscle and the cruiser!


I just want the Lift. LOL


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

This Thread has made my rainy day at the office so much more enjoyable. :dance:


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

No trips this weekend. New boat should be here mid week to get back on water.

So what better to do than work on hot rods. Gonna put body on frame today. Hope it fits.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

First gen camaro 
Huger orange with white racing stripes
Black int 
4speed 
Zz383 stroked gm crate engine with aluminum fast burn heads
3.73 10 bolt posi


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Not technically muscle cars. But....... :biggrin:
1955 Pontiac
1968 Chevrolet C10


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

TheExtreme said:


> Not technically muscle cars. But....... :biggrin:
> 1955 Pontiac
> 1968 Chevrolet C10


Cool Pontiac! My Dad had a black '55 with the 389? I think it was with 3 dueces. The hood came open once while he was moving over 100 m/h. That incident kinda trashed that car!


----------



## KENNEDY (May 24, 2013)

CaptainHebert said:


> View attachment 1527994
> 
> View attachment 1528002


Is that the VW Bug that Travis was tellin me about LMAO!!


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

I love to fish and hunt but I play with cars most of the time. Here is my 02 z06. Last round made 1239 rwhp on 22 psi. New setup should net 1300 hp. Here is a pic




And my weekend family muscle car lol


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

KENNEDY said:


> Is that the VW Bug that Travis was tellin me about LMAO!!


LOL. Yea that's it.


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice rides in here :ac550:
While we are discussing, can yall recommend a fair body/paint shop in the area? Possibly looking for media blast as well.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

mario8402 said:


> Nice rides in here :ac550:
> While we are discussing, can yall recommend a fair body/paint shop in the area? Possibly looking for media blast as well.


I do most of my own. Only way I can afford it. Hard to find someone to work on old stuff.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

skeeterfish said:


> The muscle and the cruiser!


My FIL has a 68 GT500 with that same pain scheme. You have a great looking car!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

series of videos about muscle cars... covers everything....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

TheExtreme said:


> Not technically muscle cars. But....... :biggrin:
> 1955 Pontiac
> 1968 Chevrolet C10


I love your C10. I'm a truck type of guy and that's what I want to build eventually.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

kweber said:


> the last REAL muscle car rolled off the line in '71.....
> the new stuff is faster, no doubt, but they aint "muscle cars".
> sorry, kids....
> yall need to find another name...


Please stay in the slow lane while cruising down the highway.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

JFolm said:


> I love your C10. I'm a truck type of guy and that's what I want to build eventually.


Thanks. It is actually for sale to finance a Grand National for my wife.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

OP, JSF....saw this run today at the NHRA race....12+ seconds and 118 mph. Stock. Mile high. Colorado.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Headed to kemah tonight to check out the old cars.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Hebert do they have that show in Kemah every weekend or is this a one time yearly event?

Here's my 1969 Camaro
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Every weekend. When weather is nice.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got my new wheels on the truck today. We had rain around 2PM that threw me a curve along with yet another set of lug nuts that weren't correct. At least they got close, but I ended up putting the set that was on the truck back on for now. LMR is going to get 40 of them back. I think my 2000 might be a 2001 in disguise. At any rate, having the correct wheels on it really helps in my book and with the 20's, I can upgrade the brakes down the road. Either that, or put a 'chute on it.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice the wheels make it stand out great, good choice!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

kweber said:


> 40+ yrs ago, you needed a few skills beyond credit or daddy's checkbook to make a real "muscle car" run to it's best...
> like I said, the new stuff is way faster, but w/ computers and traction control, any fool w/$ can go fast...
> lashing a solid-lifter cam to it's best... jetting carbuerators... dual-point distributors and advance curves....yall youngsters just pay a tech....
> have fun....
> but a 429 BOSS Mustang, Hemi-Cuda and an LS-6 Chevelle will have the crowd walk away from the new stuff...and that's not even the real rare stuff that only a few had.


Well Daddy didn't buy it for me, I ain't no kid and I have owned a 69 302z rally sport, but I wouldn't trade my 2014 662hp Shelby for anything that I have owned in the past. You old guys might be able to get those bricks to move relative to their year model, but try to get them stopped or drive them to Vegas and back much less get them to go 200+ MPH.

I'm not going to knock anyone at the car show from the lowriders, diesel powered rat rods, 70's muscle, etc. Mine is a daily driver. If it isn't raining I am out getting smiles per gallon. I am looking forward to see the hellcat out on the road.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

No more muscle...all that in my rear view mirror...:tongue:

First is my 'love'...'48 TD...dark green..beautiful...sometimes ran two days in a row if I was lucky..Paid 800...sold for 995..thought I made a 'killing'...last saw posted as 25K+..Story of my life..:headknock

Bottom is Momma's 'Bus'... ten year old DeVille..._just turned 20,000 miles._. Yeah...I know. Big arse...8 mpg...but gotta have something now that will hold walker or wheelchair....and her....At least oughta be easy to sell...:help:

You young dudes enjoy it while you can....:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> No more muscle...all that in my rear view mirror...:tongue:
> 
> First is my 'love'...'48 TD...dark green..beautiful...sometimes ran two days in a row if I was lucky..Paid 800...sold for 995..thought I made a 'killing'...last saw posted as 25K+..Story of my life..:headknock
> 
> ...


When did it snow on your Tanglewood Hillside Villa??? :slimer:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> When did it snow on your Tanglewood Hillside Villa??? :slimer:


picky...picky...picky !!!!!!...:headknock

Shirley you don't expect ME to go outside in this heat to take a pix for YOU ???.....:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> picky...picky...picky !!!!!!...:headknock
> 
> Shirley you don't expect ME to go outside in this heat to take a pix for YOU ???.....:biggrin:


Not in snowshoes! LOL


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

Those were the days . I had two one was a 1967 360 hp 396 SS Chevelle. Ran in the high13. I never had he money to play with it much. The second was a true beast. A 1969 Dz 302 Z/28. In street form it ran in the mid 12s. With slicks ,8200RPM cam,557 gear it ran an 11.87 at 120. Once blew the doors off a Hemi Cuda. Those were the days 132 Octane Airplane fuel. The **** thing made almost 600 hp.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

2012 Camaro.
Black on black.
Sick and Fast. About to add some red to her red calipers and change all emblems red.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Some pictures and video of my 1988 Mustang coupe. It has a 417" sbf with a powerglide transmission. Im still working the bugs out of the combination (spring rates, shock settings and torque converter stall). It has a Wilson Pro Flow nitrous system and a NOS Launcher progressive controller on it but I haven't used them. Should run some 8.90's on motor when I get it dialed in.





Dyno Video






Track Video - [email protected] lifting 8.25 seconds into the run






In car video






Green trend is the wheels spinning on the 9.17 pass .... drive shaftspeed


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got a few more things done on the Lightning this weekend. There's a 1/8 mile ET event next weekend at Royal Purple I am trying to make. The Falkens seem to grab pretty good, at least from what I can tell on concrete. I was worried about clearances, but there's a good 3/8" to 1/2" with everything bottomed out. It's a tight fit on the trailer too, but they clear. It should be a real sleeper setup.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Mont said:


> I got a few more things done on the Lightning this weekend. There's a 1/8 mile ET event next weekend at Royal Purple I am trying to make. The Falkens seem to grab pretty good, at least from what I can tell on concrete. I was worried about clearances, but there's a good 3/8" to 1/2" with everything bottomed out. It's a tight fit on the trailer too, but they clear. It should be a real sleeper setup.


Please post video and good luck man! Kewl truck....and it's a Ford!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Stock 70 GTO vs 55 Chevy hot rod*

What 1971 movie am I talking about? Hint. Starring James Taylor, Warren Oates and Dennis Wilson. You can see trailer on YouTube


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*Goat*

2006 GT0 109k miles, new tires, spin tech exhaust, long Tube pacesetter headers, custom grind New England green mayham cam, cold air intake, hurst 6 speed shorty shifter, carbon fiber solid drive shaft rated 1000 hp. In good shape. I'm actually selling her. Have a baby boy on the way! Asking 18k. OBO.. Last year made 2006. Tried to upload more pics but don't know how... More pic on my profile. She runs like a top!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Long before those Okies on TV*

Here is the intro to Two Lane Blacktop

Turn up the volume.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*Two Lane Blacktop*

The '55 is the same one Harrison Ford drove in American Graffiti.....in case you needed some useless trivia.....:spineyes:


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone who likes old cars should go to Reno for Hot August nights once in there life. Its a pretty awesome show. 

When you do go by the National Car Museum and take the tour. Worth the trip.


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

A few of mine. The 55' I built and drove through high school.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My Dad made me get rid of my 72 SS Chevelle; 4 speed Muncie, Naiser blueprinted 396, 4:11 rear, cowl induction... after I got two tickets while driving it. 

I was put on 6 months probation knowing that if I got another ticket I'd lose my license for a year.

Of course I had to take her out and run her one last time before the buyer picked her up the next day. Raced a Gentleman Jim Chevy with a 454 and blew his doors off. A deputy sheriff saw us and got us both.

Sure was a long Junior year with no drivers license. 

TH


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

This was my 68 camaro with a built 327 & a M22 4 spd


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

A couple of work trucks at work


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

My last one 71 Lemans sport with a 455


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

my Dad's 72 Nova waiting to be finished. Mom jumped he's butt about spending too much of his retirement time on it, instead of with her, so he pushed it in corner of shop and hasn't touched it in 3-4 years. 
we did too much work on it to list, it was gonna be NHRA Super Stock legal. 
maybe one day it will be mine, but hopefully not too soon.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Dukiball said:


> A couple of work trucks at work


I've seen that silver truck around I want it. I know the guy that has the other one.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Saw this one at kemah a while back thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Its on a late model dually frame. Be cool to pull the boat with.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustangs and camaros are pony cars, not muscle cars. That being said this was my pride and joy, I sold it a few weeks ago to buy a truck and I sure do miss it.


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

CaptainHebert said:


> I've seen that silver truck around I want it. I know the guy that has the other one.


That silver one belongs to Jim Valintine & Purple one is Greg Wotipka


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

My Brother-inlaw has been working on this 69 complete built frame BB ford with a Chevy turbo 400 trans


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

Front view


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

Back side


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

CaptainHebert said:


> Saw this one at kemah a while back thought it was pretty cool.
> View attachment 1582409


Nice tow truck


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a 68 mustang GT California special ed.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

my 66'Malibu "street rod" in 1970, just before I left for Basic at Ft.Polk

I built a 327 for it- Holley on a Edelbrock, fullie heads 202/195 valves, TRW cam, headers, Mallory ignition, Muncie 254 4-spd, 373 Posi rear gear.
wish I still had the car
I'm still married to the girl on the hood


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Shawn , how do ya like that !!! Reppin' Tidal Surge in the winners circle !!!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

mike said:


> Hey Shawn , how do ya like that !!! Reppin' Tidal Surge in the winners circle !!!


SWEET!!!! Congrats


----------



## RBOBC (Feb 8, 2012)

*'70 Mach 1*

My '70 Mach 1.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

RBOBC said:


> My '70 Mach 1.


I drove my buddies '70 in high school. Swap the red on yours with blue, and it's the same car. Built 351 cleveland and I believe 4 speed. Fast arse car.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

is from Friday night running my kid in his Viper truck. It made for good racing. His leaves like it is shot out of a gun and mine comes on hard at half track when the turbo kicks in. I want to make a few changes and have a rematch in a couple of weeks. We will both be running the Texas Mile in October too. 1/4 mile is fun, but 1 mile is even more so. He's been 158 in that truck and my truck has been 192 previously.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*muscle car*



JSF said:


> Who all here owns a muscle car?? New or old lets see some pics and some specs
> 
> This will hopefully be my next vehicle.....707 hp supercharged Challenger Hellcat


That thing gives me chills but I do not have 59,000 for a car and am not a dodge guy. But I would buy that one for sure, even tho the tires are $600.00 each and I would burn them to the rim. Heck yeah, buying a lotto ticket in the morn


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Some of you have some really nice old school rides!

I guess I am a pony guy. Grew up with my dad having a 65 Mustang. I bought a 66 stang in high school. I was not focusing on my school work which impacted my grades so dad made me sell it. It sucked! I loved that car. Pony interior and factory AC.

Fast forward to opening weekend of Dove season out near Lubbock, Tx. Friend of mine has had this 67 stang that I have been wanting for the past 15 or so years. I have bugged him and thrown money at him time and time again but he would always refuse to sell it. So I showed up with a trailer.



This car was running when I brought her home. 289 with a 3 speed. Had her gutted in 2 weeks and she is getting ready to head to Bryan, Tx for blasting and body work. Very little rust on this car. Plans are to put a 450 HP 347 stroker in it and a T5 5 speed along with some other upgrades. Can't wait to get her road worthy.

Here is a picture of when I first got it home. And the other picture is how she sits right now ready for her makeover


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

1993 Mustang LX
418W and a fogger system...plus a whole lot more!

..and my awesome wife of 16 years!


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

First trip to Track last Friday night...


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is a little history . Does anyone remember this?
http://www.houstonfreewaydragstrip.com/houston-international-raceway-pictures-videos-location.htm


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

*1979 Ford F-150 4x4*

460,Auto tranny


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

rippin lips said:


> Here is a little history . Does anyone remember this?
> http://www.houstonfreewaydragstrip.com/houston-international-raceway-pictures-videos-location.htm


wow, that brings back memories. We sat on the end of the track in the jet car runs and watched them run right at us.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

*69 Olds 442*








I have a 69 Olds 442. Not finished. Probably going to sell it. Lost interest.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

My most memorable event there at the old Houston Raceway was Johnny White doing a full track burnout in his T/F FX named Houston Hustler. Then he backed it up to the starting line for the run.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

CaptJack said:


> my 66'Malibu "street rod" in 1970, just before I left for Basic at Ft.Polk
> 
> I built a 327 for it- Holley on a Edelbrock, fullie heads 202/195 valves, TRW cam, headers, Mallory ignition, Muncie 254 4-spd, 373 Posi rear gear.
> wish I still had the car
> I'm still married to the girl on the hood


maybe 202/160 or 165 heads, but yeah, nice ride


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Cool thread. I have two vehicles on my bucket list that I want to restore. First is a gen 1 Camaro SS. The other is a 72 C-10 SWB.


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

I remember as a kid of about 10-12 years old, going to Galveston on Sundays and seeing the cars drag race down in Dickinson next to 45s as we went by.
Drag racing is a disease!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

a DZ motor w/ the 140 cam was a 7k beast... 
but with high spring pressures the lobes didn't last very long.
mine had a 30-30 and floated at 62ish.
floating pins and a strong bottom-end, it just kept going.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

kweber said:


> a DZ motor w/ the 140 cam was a 7k beast...
> but with high spring pressures the lobes didn't last very long.
> mine had a 30-30 and floated at 62ish.
> floating pins and a strong bottom-end, it just kept going.


I love hot rod & engine talk. people that haven't don't have a clue what this means.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

SB Chev at full song is truly music.
guy who I watered tires and held the fender had a 64 Dodge 426 Max Wedge w/a pushbutton... high10's if I remember


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

kweber said:


> SB Chev at full song is truly music.
> guy who I watered tires and held the fender had a 64 Dodge 426 Max Wedge w/a pushbutton... high10's if I remember





Kastaway said:


> First trip to Track last Friday night...


Sweet ride! What it run?

I've owned 4 late model canaria but one day I will build a 93 notch w/ an ls based turbo motor.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

have you seen those dumb *** on street racers they use a blinding light to start the race, what the hell


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

No big changes to mine to report, just maintenance stuff. The 02 Gauge sensor works a lot better with a new one and the battery is mounted with a case and cover. Part of going fast is looking good and with the battery in the back of the bed, I wanted mine looking right. I gotta get the c02 bottle filled this week and round up 10 gallons of C16 and then it's off to the track Friday for some fun. I am planning to pick the boost up after the first run a few more pounds on the top end of the track to help my speed. I would like to shoot out of the other end at 125 MPH this time on street tires. I ran 12 pounds last time, and want to push it to 16 to 17 next time.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

sea hunt 202 said:


> have you seen those dumb *** on street racers they use a blinding light to start the race, what the hell


It's very common.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Upcoming event at Temple..
http://www.dayofthedrags.com


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

*drags*

I was going but it got delayed due to weather,so I went to Super Chevy...
got best Nostalgia


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

My Truck. Just got back from Cruising the Coast. Now it's back to fishing.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

tiger said:


> I was going but it got delayed due to weather,so I went to Super Chevy...
> got best Nostalgia


 put some pie-crust slicks on and out-side headers and yer gasser heaven...
uber-cool


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

I had a 68 Dodge Charger RT with a 440. It was only beaten twice and both cars were not stock. This 40 with a 396 was one of them so I bought it. This is the guy that ended up with it.
It went to New York then Florida and is now back in the Houston area.
Loved that car.


----------



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

1970 2nd Gen
360 SBC
TH350
Holley Terminator EFI
Factory A/C with upgraded comp.
All work done by me except paint.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

ruquick said:


>


Great looking fox! Not really muscle but here is my 2001 Bullitt on display at Grand Prix of Houston this year


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

16 pages of memory lane. My thanks to all that posted the cars-finest cars ever made. Work all day, then work half the night under the tree and fall asleep under the car. Those were the days. My first car was in my senior year of high school. Had been saving since I was 13 so could end that year with a new car. 1969 Charger SE 426 Hemi 4 speed. 4 months later I was in boot camp. Year later was getting shot at-and got a letter saying little brother had totaled the car. I think I cried. 

Yup, cars back then, the working on them yourself, just can't beat it.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

No substitute for tetraethyl lead.

SG2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My muscle truck. Getting closer.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

smokinguntoo said:


> No substitute for tetraethyl lead.
> 
> SG2


bump it till they knock...then back a smidge 

lash that rocker just till it barely drags ...

jet down till the electrodes are just toasty colored.

dump clutch on the last yellow.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

JSF said:


> So your whole debate is assuming im a kid with a rich parent and I know nothing about car performance....gotcha.
> 
> So anybody got any muscle cars from the year 1971 and under? Or possibly one of them new fangled computerized American cars that are somewhat similar to their ancestors?


Had a 69 GTO pass anything on the highway with the exception
of my cousins Super Bee with a 383 Magnum and a gas station.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

kweber said:


> bump it till they knock...then back a smidge
> 
> lash that rocker just till it barely drags ...
> 
> ...


Big pulley on the bottom, little pulley on the top.

5 in the pulley, 2 in the mag, 2 jets bigger - Hang on!

SG2


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

CaptainHebert said:


> View attachment 1744753
> 
> View attachment 1744761
> 
> ...


Beautiful truck! I want a c10 SWB really bad just don't have any room for one. Hope to get one some day.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

My 49 Chevy truck























My 41 Willys work in progress

I've been messing with old cars since before I had my license. I've had tons of them. It's an addiction once you get started.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

My car left, my brothers right. So much fun to drive up to the country.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

New carb, intake and converter.


----------



## eschultz (Apr 25, 2006)

Mine are technically not hot rods but they are fun. One is a 1938 Packard and the other is one of my racing lawnmowers.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*Muscle Cars were*

My first car was a 1967 GTO my father bought new & handed down to me. Cherry red, Muncie 4- speed & 400 HO engine. Spent every dime I made from crappy high school jobs on that thing, got something like 4 mpg with that 800 CFM Holly double pumper on a Edlebrock manifold, Crane Cam, McClane clutch, Accell dual-point distributor, super-coil and big yellow 8mm plug wires. I pulled the engine & transmission my Junior year and did all the work myself in the garage, except the machining of course.

The first "muscle car" was a 1965 GTO, designed by John Delorian. It set off a revolution followed by Ford, Chevy, Dodge and even Buick that was killed off by the insurance companies in the early 70's. When I hear "muscle car" it means the big engine / light body of this era, and a fully restored real muscle car cost a lot more than what some are calling muscle cars now, including the hellcat. I agree about the name muscle car; there needs to be a different name for a car that has a CPU controlling its engines every function and the handling when you drive it.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

CaptJack said:


> my 66'Malibu "street rod" in 1970, just before I left for Basic at Ft.Polk
> 
> I built a 327 for it- Holley on a Edelbrock, fullie heads 202/195 valves, TRW cam, headers, Mallory ignition, Muncie 254 4-spd, 373 Posi rear gear.
> wish I still had the car
> I'm still married to the girl on the hood


Dang !!! thats a hottie on the hood!!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

kweber said:


> 40+ yrs ago, you needed a few skills beyond credit or daddy's checkbook to make a real "muscle car" run to it's best...
> like I said, the new stuff is way faster, but w/ computers and traction control, any fool w/$ can go fast...
> lashing a solid-lifter cam to it's best... jetting carbuerators... dual-point distributors and advance curves....yall youngsters just pay a tech....
> have fun....
> but a 429 BOSS Mustang, Hemi-Cuda and an LS-6 Chevelle will have the crowd walk away from the new stuff...and that's not even the real rare stuff that only a few had.


 I had a 57 chevy 270 hardtop and I swear you are right, these youngster have never heard a chevy winding out in second gear. I could be a 1/4 mile away and tell if a chevy was in the race.


----------

